# Keep Getting Logged Off..



## Bigbud (Dec 18, 2006)

Can anyone help...? I keep getting logged off for no reason I have IE7 and when I switch to another tab or minimize the main window it says I have loged out wtf? 

It doesnt happen all the time just every now and then... Its done it 4-5 times to day already and it doesnt happen with any other site

Is there a setting I have to change?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 23, 2006)

there will be a setting in your IE tools - options and cookie settings, or change it to low security.


----------



## Bigbud (Dec 23, 2006)

I think I have sorted it out... like you said I looked in Ie7 and had to re turn on passwords and now havent had a problem since


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, old post I know, but there are a couple of things that I have noticed.

1. When making a post, the site instructs me to sign in. Although I am signed in.
A: Go to top right side of web page and log out. Then go to RollItUp.org main page and log out again. After logging out go back to RollItUp.org to sign in.

2. After entering your log in info. click on the remember me check box. then click sign in.
A: By doing this, the sites server will place a cookie in your cookie folder on your computer. By having that cookie there you will always be remembered, and should not have any problems ever. If you clear your cookies (control panel --> internet options --> browsing history --> Delete) you will lose that cookie and will have to sign in all over again.

Hope this makes since! 

peace out!


----------

